# The abroadies celebratory bar is now open - come on in ladies!



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Well as promised i am opening a bar so i can buy everyone a virtual drink - this is to celebrate the awesome news of RSUM and Heffalump's bfp's.
I'm drinking a chilled glass of champers - so let me know your orders and i'll shake and stir for everyone.

RSMUM and Heffalump I am making you special fruit cocktails, no alcohol for you two, but do come and sit on the special seats i have at the bar for you ...

This (no alcohol) rule counts for all two week waiterers and those about to go on treatment (I might allow you a glass of red wine if you are really nice to me at the bar) - but dont try and order a cocktail i dont want to have to throw you out of the abroadies virtual bar ...

okay orders please ....


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Since its such a special occasion I'll have a Mojito, Safarigirl!  
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Ooh, and one for me too, please Safarigirl! Please can mine be served by Brad Pitt as it's such a special occasion?

Yay!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I'm officially a 2ww'er so it ha better be non-alcoholic for me. I choose an appropriately named "baby cocktail" please which is 1 part pineapple juice to 1 part cream, with ice please!

Cheers RSMum and Heffalump !!!!

Thanks Safarigirl

Love Crusoe


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Baby cocktail sounds lovely Crusoe, welcome back with your stowaways, really thrilled for you!  Do you think the barman looks a bit like Brad Pitt? 
x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Crusoe- I'm sorry but I think your cream and pineapple juice cocktail would make me vomit! Hope you enjoy it though!   Welcome back with your 3 embies, look forward to catching up with you soon.  

¡Salud! Yammas! Santé! Cheers!
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I cant believe you ordered mojita's - my speciality - i've sent a text to brad pitt and will see if he can swing by.... now drink up ladies i want to give you seconds and thirds tonight.


Crusoe i am glad you didnt try and sneak by me in the bar thinking you could have some alcohol - you are getting a special baby cocktail, i am going to let frida dribble in it for special good luck vibes .... lots of ice ... mmmmmhhhhh now enjoy

okay more orders ladies ....

okay i have some good news and bad news - the budget for the abroadies bar is still quite slim so i have not been able to order some big name entertainment - thats the bad news, but the good news is i am going to call on the abroadies for entertainment tonight .... giggles will you dance or sing for us .... there is a pole in the bar if you want to try some pole dancing!!!!

okay shaking up da cocktails .... keep those orders coming in, this is a good news day ...


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd like to have a vat of red wine to sit in please Safarigirl ... could you arrange that ? ... oh and Jude Law can join me in it..... or that dark haired French bloke that Kylie managed to bag before I did........ but no baby slobber .. got enough of that already all over my trousers.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll go for a 2nd please (I am drinking for 4)!!! This time I'll have a "Nursery fizz" please - equal amounts of orange juice and ginger ale over ice with a slice of orange and a cherry on the side. It's very generous of Frida to dribble in my "baby cocktail" but I might just pass on that ingredient this time. Hopefully the magic is already done!!!

After that if your still buying and it's not too greedy of me I'll have a "baby love" - banana, cream, banana syrup, pineapple juice and coconut milk - that one is sure to make you vomit GG!!!!

Salud

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

oooooh you guys are picky - i'm just busy laying down some snacks for everyone (dont worry no nuts, all high in folic acid, and olives to be thrown at each other when we get rowdy)

Vat of red wine for you bluebell, when you've finished i promise you will think i am jude law!  NO baby dribble promise, frida keeps that only for the two week waiters, its her way of sending baby dust to all!

crusoe sliding your nursery fizz and baby love over to you - actually i'm sending a hunky waiter to give it to you as i have ordered you onto the comfy couch where you are sitting with your feet up - mmmmh whats that the waiter is about to give you a foot rub ...

okay back to drinks making ...


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Champagne for me please Safarigirl. In one of those big bucket type glasses, none of your thin flutes for me!
Oh, wait a minute, Crusoe is really rather enjoying that foot rub a bit too much I think...... don't want her to get too excited do we.....
Are you sure Brad Pitt's not here? Giggly looks like she's going to fall off her chair!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Oo a bar - what a fabulous idea! Mmm nursery fizz sounds nice. I 'll have one of those please.  Congrats to those with BFPs!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

mrs bunny i've got a young lad in tight shorts  bringing over a bottle of bubbly for you, only the good stuff i promise, big glass, i've thrown the thin flutes out just for you .... 

Morvern another nursery fizz coming up for you .... lots of cherries on the side, and a fabulous waiter in equally tight shorts coming over for you as well ...

still serving everyone ....


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Safari - cheers! I'm supping the nursery fizz and oggling. 

Mmmm nice.


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't pole dance but i have been known to break dance. I used to do a great 'caterpillar' until I landed on my nose once and made it bleed.   If the evening's a really good one I'll do my special party trick just for you- cartwheels!

Anyone want to join me?  

I think I'll ramp up the pace and join Mrs Bunny (oops, just wrote Bummy, fancy changing your name as it made me larf!) with the vats of champers. I'm not sure if the budget will stretch but I LOVE pink champagne, only had it twice but loved it.  

Anyone for clubbing later?   We can give unsuitable men our incorrect names and phone numbers and then get the night bus home singing "I will survive" .


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Safarigirl....fab idea...I'll have Champers with a strawberry in mine please!! Oh and I'd really like Phil Hunter out 'The Bill' to serve mine. Just been watchin' it and I think he's lovely!!

Enjoy your drinks girls...cheers!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

hahahah giggly i'm with you on that - got to get some more drinks out - bel sending your champers over, Phil Hunter on his way over, just having a shower as i told him you were a babe and he had better impress you

... mrs bummy (feel that might stick!!!)

Ordering cabs for everyone to go clubbing

"walk out the door
you're not welcome anymore
as long as i know how to live i know ....

just practising!!!  

feeling quite tiddly myself here - gotta stop drinking one and serving one!!!!

Now where's my young posse of male waiters!!!


----------



## Amapo (Mar 16, 2004)

Safari, what a cracking idea! I am feeling supersonic, so could I please have a gin and tonic? Here's to RSmum and Heffalump!

And... is there any Village People songs in the repertoire by any chance, DJ?


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

about time someone ordered a good old gin and tonic, i'm making it a double for such an excellent choice.

Village people - classic, definately added - the DJ is about to arrive, as the bar is getting rowdier and he will certainly be spinning some of their classics

okay all together now "Y M C A"


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MInes a G&T please safari. Thats a gaviscon and tonic not a Gin and tonic 

Congrats to RSmum and Heffalump


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Mrs Bummy!!!! ??   

I don't think anyone'll remember that one in the morning - I certainly won't, that champagne went down rather well especially the way it was served.

I'm all sung out now so off to bed - coming Mr Hunter?   

Thanks Safarigirl for a great night


----------



## EmmaC (May 5, 2007)

I'm celebrating too - so I'll have a nice freshly squeezed orange juice!!!! I'd like a straw with it.
Cheese straw not drinking straw


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

OH no - looks like I'm too late for the party - looks like you are all in bed by now - do wonder what state you were when you left the party  
Hope you had a great time - and again a big congratulation to Em and Debs     
Tea


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW what a night - just finished cleaning the bar ... found some underwear under the sofa's!!! tsk tsk - girls - also there's a posse of italian men asking for giggly's number!

Hope you enjoyed yourself at the bar last night!


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

I am sure I saw Giggles on the beach this morning being massaged by a group of swarthy men, whilst sipping a hair of the dog cocktail.  Had better keep quiet or her DH will come and beat me up .. and he ain't weedy !

What a hangover I have after that vat of wine, but it was worth it for Jude. 

Safarigirl, I never would have thought you would have worked the poles like that, and Mrs Bunny how young was that toy boy you found after all that champagne ?

What a great night.  Let's do it again sometime. Better go or else I'll get sued for libel (sp?).

Thanks for being such a great host S-girl ! (S-Club 777 Abroadies !)
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Rotten hangover, must have been a good night. Can't remember a thing. Thanks Safarigirl, you give ace parties.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

You're welcome everyone - bar will open again for next celebrations .... now gotta go practice my pole dancing some more ...


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Can't believe I just found this! You are all COMPLETELY bonkers!!! 

And I'm here, found some non-alcoholic beer behind the bar, goes down nicely with some lovely Brazil nuts and a few epsiodes of anything with David Tennant in it!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Just found this thread!

Is the bar still open or have I missed the party (story of my life!)

If it is still open I will have a large glass of Champagne or Cava, just as good in my opinion, half the price too!

Jules
xxx

PS RSMUM - Hands off David, he is dressed as a waiter for the night, working in the Abroadies bar, complete with dickie bow tie and bringing my drinks ALL night!


----------



## fringegirl (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so sick of fruit juice, is it just me?

I have a grave confession to make - had a glass of red wine last night, just the one. It tasted like nectar of the gods and I drank it really slowly to fully appreciate the wonderous taste. Apparently you can have 1 glass per week or so my midwife said, honest!!!

Can I have a virtual treble vodka with coke please??

I wouldn't mind but found out on Friday we're having twins so could have done with about 10 vodkas and 3 bottles of wine for the shock!!!!!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

fringegirl excellent news on the twins - enjoy the red wine as the good news sinks in - virtual treble deble vodka for you

ladies ladies no fighting over the waiters!

Mrs Minerva i'll send you a personal invitation to the bar next time it opens - 

RSMUM of course we're bonkers that what good news does to us!


----------

